# I’m traveling to Texas today from LV via thruway bus & Texas Eagle



## iliketrains (Nov 29, 2019)

Hello everyone! I am experiencing the thruway bus from Las Vegas to LA Union then boarding the Texas Eagle to Texas. I am at the bus station now and the bus is scheduled to depart in about an hour. I plan to post information and pictures here as I journey. I flew to Vegas but it’s Amtrak back to Texas.

So far the employees here at Greyhound station have been very friendly and helpful. In fact, I called the station at 1am to ask a question and someone answered and was very polite. The bus station is in the old original section of Vegas across the street from the Plaza Hotel and Casino. I urbered here from the Trump International and had breakfast at the Plaza Hotel. There are a few people who look like the shouldn't be here but there are security guards everywhere. I feel very safe. The station is crowded! They did not check my bags for the Amtrak bus but tagged them so I can give to the bus driver to do a bus-side check.

Stay tuned!!


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 29, 2019)

Ok I’m on the bus. We should have departed 20 minutes ago but we are just sitting here. The bus is full with not one vacant seat. I have already become aquatinted with my seat mate who is a nice gentleman from Kenya traveling to San Diego. The Amtrak passengers were called first to board and it was about 20 of us. The bus is one of the new Greyhound buses and is very clean. It has free Wi-FI which am using right now The seats are super wide and very comfortable. I am a big guy and fit very comfortably.


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 29, 2019)

Here are some pics I just snapped on the bus. The pic of the building under construction is the new stadium for the soon-to-be Las Vegas Raiders. The gold colored building is Trump Tower. The pic of the mountainous scenery is a few miles outside of Las Vegas.


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 29, 2019)

I just saw a highway sign stating LA was 222 miles away and Barstow was 105 miles away. I read several places on the Internet that we stop at Barstow for a long break to allow passengers to get lunch. One passenger sitting near me who frequents this route also confirmed that we will be stopping in Barstow for lunch.


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 29, 2019)

Is this actually snow I’m seeing???? It is!!!


----------



## Asher (Nov 29, 2019)

iliketrains said:


> I just saw a highway sign stating LA was 222 miles away and Barstow was 105 miles away. I read several places on the Internet that we stop at Barstow for a long break to allow passengers to get lunch. One passenger sitting near me who frequents this route also confirmed that we will be stopping in Barstow for lunch.


Going to be cold and blowing 25mph in Barstow. Snow on the Cajon Enjoy your trip. I am!


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 29, 2019)

Well we just stopped in Baker and purchased snacks. Therefore I don’t if we are stopping in Barstow. We’ll see. I am still in awe that I saw snow. Why is it so cold here?


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 29, 2019)

No more snow!!!


----------



## TinCan782 (Nov 29, 2019)

You will see more snow when you go through the Cajon Pass between Victorville and San Bernardino. A 3 hour late SWC was treated to that earlier this morning.


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 29, 2019)

Well we zipped through Barstow without stopping. However I think San Bernardino is scheduled stop? I’m not sure. I think it’s the next major city we travel through. I know it’s about 70 miles between Barstow and San Bernardino.


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 29, 2019)

We are in Hesperia CA. Interstate 15 is so congested that the bus driver announced she is taking an alternate route. There is a lot of snow here. Stupid me always thought Southern California never had snow.


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 29, 2019)

Traffic is at a standstill on the freeway but we are flying on the service road!


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 29, 2019)

Now we are trying to get back on the freeway and it is terrible. We will definitely will be late getting into LA Union.


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 29, 2019)

Look at the beautiful snow covered mountains!


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 29, 2019)

Look at the super slow moving traffic ahead of us!!!


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 29, 2019)

FrensicPic said:


> You will see more snow when you go through the Cajon Pass between Victorville and San Bernardino. A 3 hour late SWC was treated to that earlier this morning.



Yes you are correct!!


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 29, 2019)

Hey I see two separate train tracks with freight trains traveling. Is this the former Las Vegas-Las Angeles Amtrak route?


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 29, 2019)

Siri says we are 49 miles away from LA. Many people on this forum complain about this thruway bus service but I have no complaints. I enjoyed the scenery, taking pictures, and talking to my seat mate. The time went by extremely quickly! See you all at LA Union!!


----------



## TinCan782 (Nov 29, 2019)

iliketrains said:


> Hey I see two separate train tracks with freight trains traveling. Is this the former Las Vegas-Las Angeles Amtrak route?


I believe there are three tracks through Cajon (BNSF and UP) and yes, that was part of the route to Las Vegas. It is still currently used by the Southwest Chief.


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 29, 2019)

Finally made it to LA Union Station. I’m in a sleeper so I get to go into the Metro Lounge. You have to ring a bell and the attendant comes and checks to see if you are on the list. He then gives a tour of the lounge and escorts you to the locked room to store luggage. My attendant is Daniel and is very helpful and full of information.




I am now ready to walk around the station and grab a bite to eat.


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 29, 2019)

FrensicPic said:


> I believe there are three tracks through Cajon (BNSF and UP) and yes, that was part of the route to Las Vegas. It is still currently used by the Southwest Chief.



Great information!

There are some folks here in lounge leaving on the Chief. They are nice folks.


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 29, 2019)

Hey I’m at Happy Hour at LA Union Station. The beers are $5 and the oysters are only $1 each!!





The fish and chips are $16.


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 29, 2019)

More pics taken at LA Union Station.


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 29, 2019)

The Christmas tree at night. Also the Met Lounge is now full because of the Southwest Chief departure.

Daniel just admitted he is getting confusing information about which track the train is on LOL. At least he is honest.


----------



## railiner (Nov 29, 2019)

Very nice report. Thanks for “taking us along”...


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 30, 2019)

Ok here is the last of my pics at LA Union Station. It’s almost time to board the Sunset Limited/Texas Eagle. The metro lounge is full And the ticket counter which has a line dedicated to the Sunset Limited/Texas Eagle check-in has had a steady stream. I think the train is going to be packed! I’ll get pics of my roomette once I get on board.

BTW, I made my reservation months ago and roomette was about $400. I went online the other day to check what the price was and it was about $700. So I will always plan ahead with Amtrak.

One of the pics below are the folks checking in for the Sunset Limited/Texas Eagle. The others are around area of the Amtrak ticket counter.


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 30, 2019)

railiner said:


> Very nice report. Thanks for “taking us along”...



You are welcome.


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 30, 2019)

Ok I took more pics on the platform while we waiting for the train to pull in and after it pulled in


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 30, 2019)

Here is my roomette and the hallway.


----------



## neroden (Nov 30, 2019)

You got a Superliner II. I think they're slightly nicer than the older Superliner Is.


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 30, 2019)

neroden said:


> You got a Superliner II. I think they're slightly nicer than the older Superliner Is.



Cool!


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 30, 2019)

I’ll get my attendant’s and conductor’s name and post it because both of them came by introduced themselves and assured me they will help make my trip enjoyable. I felt like a celebrity because they knew my name. It’s sad that I have forgotten their names so quickly.

Big lesson learned. Get on the train when you are asked to. Not one but several passengers were left at LA because they left train for something. The attendant said he hopes they can catch up to the train at one of the next two stops. That is very sad.


----------



## ehbowen (Nov 30, 2019)

I've left the train in order to walk around and buy something (Coca-Cola, naturally) at intermediate stops, but ONLY when:

There is substantial padding and/or a long dwell time in the schedule, AND
The train is on-time or early into a scheduled service stop, AND
I've checked with the Conductor to make sure of the planned departure time and to make sure he knows I'm leaving the train temporarily.
If the train is running at all late or if scheduled departure time is within five minutes, do not even leave the platform.


----------



## v v (Nov 30, 2019)

iliketrains said:


> Ok I took more pics on the platform while we waiting for the train to pull in and after it pulled in



Photo 5 with the train roof just clearing the building is a great photo, captures the place and the moment perfectly.


----------



## jiml (Nov 30, 2019)

Very detailed, with some interesting shots. I particularly like the sunlit one in your "More...Union Station" series.


----------



## AKA (Nov 30, 2019)

Great report, thanks. Good info about this connection.


----------



## PeeweeTM (Nov 30, 2019)

Informative photos, thanks!


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 30, 2019)

Good Morning Everyone!!!

According to Siri I woke up near Dateline,AZ. When I finished showering we were close to Maricopa,AZ. The train is about two hours behind schedule. The attendant explained to me that there were 14 people on the Coast Starlight who were to connect in LA to this train. Because the CL was late the 14 passengers off boarded prior to LA. Then they were bussed to Palm Springs to meet us. We sat in Palm Springs for two hours waiting on them.

Here are some pics I took during breakfast. No reservation was required for breakfast but announcement has already said that reservations will be required for lunch. The two giant cookies were given to me in the LA metro lounge by the attendant. Super nice of him!!!! He was a great attendant, always pleasant and asking if he could assist with anything.


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 30, 2019)

At Tucson passengers were allowed off the train for a break. I grabbed a pic of my super friendly and helpful attendant Fabian. Also at Tucson apparently people can visit the old train equipment housed at the station. I tried to get a good pic of folks who like they were touring. The pic is not so great.


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 30, 2019)

ehbowen said:


> I've left the train in order to walk around and buy something (Coca-Cola, naturally) at intermediate stops, but ONLY when:
> 
> There is substantial padding and/or a long dwell time in the schedule, AND
> The train is on-time or early into a scheduled service stop, AND
> ...



Passengers should adhere to your guidelines. I hope they read this.


----------



## Asher (Nov 30, 2019)

iliketrains said:


> Hey I’m at Happy Hour at LA Union Station. The beers are $5 and the oysters are only $1 each!!
> 
> View attachment 15951
> View attachment 15952
> ...


Looks like you made the right choice, the whole enchilada.


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 30, 2019)

The Amtrak dining car menu aboard the Sunset Limited/Texas Eagle. I took the pics while at lunch. I ordered the cheeseburger and chips and forgot to snap a pic before I devoured it. It was super delicious!


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 30, 2019)

iliketrains said:


> The Amtrak dining car menu aboard the Sunset Limited/Texas Eagle.


The menu itself looks better than the old ones, but I do miss the old covers. I liked that they used the artwork for that particular train. It added to the experience.


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 30, 2019)

Scenery between Benson. AZ and Lordsburg NM. We are still running about 2 hours late. See our progress here:
http://dixielandsoftware.net/cgi-bin/gettrain.pl?seltrain=2&selmonth=11&selday=29&selyear=2019
http://dixielandsoftware.net/cgi-bin/gettrain.pl?seltrain=2&selmonth=11&selday=29&selyear=2019

It just announced that we are crossing the Arizona and New Mexico boarder.


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 30, 2019)

Everytime I see the Lordsburg, NM Amtrak stop I have to smile. It’s just an Amtrak sign next to a tiny tiny building. However someone is always getting on or getting off.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 30, 2019)

At least there's a shed! Sanderson,Texas has nothing but a Gravel platform since they tore down the old Station.


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 30, 2019)

Bob Dylan said:


> At least there's a shed! Sanderson,Texas has nothing but a Gravel platform since they tore down the old Station.


Lol


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 30, 2019)

Pics from El Paso,TX. The fence is actually the US-Mexico border. You are looking toward Juarez, Mexico. My phone thinks I’m in Mexico. I received a message welcoming me to Mexico and informing me that my international calling benefits are active. LOL

There are a couple of pics or people waiting to board at the El Paso station.

The famous burrito lady was not here. It was very cold outside. She probably didn’t want to deal with the cold weather.


----------



## Maglev (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm really enjoying your posts. What time is our dinner reservation?


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 30, 2019)

The conductor just announced that will be delayed because of freight traffic. We are already 1 1/2 hours behind.


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 30, 2019)

Maglev said:


> I'm really enjoying your posts. What time is our dinner reservation?



LOL it’s 7pm. I think I will order the steak. Might as well go for the most expensive item since I’m in a sleeper and the meals are included. I won’t eat the cheesecake but I will order it too and take to my roomette. I might give to some folks I met in coach.


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 30, 2019)

My dinner reservation is at 7pm. They just called the 6pm folks. Then we crossed time zones and my phone and watch automatically adjusted. It’s now after 7pm!! So happens to my reservation? Well I will soon find out.

I might be mistaken and my reservation is 7:15. We’ll see what happens.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 30, 2019)

iliketrains said:


> My dinner reservation is at 7pm. They just called the 6pm folks. Then we crossed time zones and my phone and watch automatically adjusted. It’s now after 7pm!! So happens to my reservation? Well I will soon find out.
> 
> I might be mistaken and my reservation is 7:15. We’ll see what happens.


The dining car still operates on the previous time zone. You'll be called at 8:00 current time/7:00 kitchen time.


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 30, 2019)

SarahZ said:


> The dining car still operates on the previous time zone. You'll be called at 8:00 current time/7:00 kitchen time.



Cool!!


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 30, 2019)

We departed Alpine about an hour late. The train is catching up to being on time. Here is my pic of my dinner. I also had some drinks with some great folks in the lounge car;so, I’m sleepy. LOL.

This has been a fun and enjoyable train ride. Looking forward to waking up for breakfast in the morning.


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 30, 2019)

SarahZ said:


> The dining car still operates on the previous time zone. You'll be called at 8:00 current time/7:00 kitchen time.



Yes you were right. He called me for dinner as you said he would.


----------



## iliketrains (Dec 1, 2019)

I woke at 3:02 am and Siri said we are only 119 miles from San Antonio. My speedometer app said we are traveling close to 70mph. At this rate we will be very close to being on time into San Antonio, where we are expected at 4:50am. There my sleeping car and a coach car (maybe a 2nd coach too) will be detached and added to the Texas Eagle for 7:00am departure to Chicago, The Sunset Limited then journeys to New Orleans. Everyone I met and have been socializing with are on the Sunset Limited. So I’ll be on my own. We also get a totally new crew as the current crew continues to New Orleans. Back to sleep for me so that I can be awake during the transition at San Antonio.


----------



## iliketrains (Dec 1, 2019)

We arrived at San Antonio at about 5:23am. My attendant shared with me that my sleeper and one coach car will separate. I am not allowed off the train until we have separated and attached to the Texas Eagle. At about 5:30am the power was cut off and shortly afterwards I could feel my sleeper car being separated. As soon as it is attached the power will be restored and we will proceed to the platform.


----------



## iliketrains (Dec 1, 2019)

We are now attached to the Texas Eagle and moving to the platform. It’s 6:10am. I think I hear doors are opening. I have about 50 minutes before we depart. Gonna go into the station and check things out.


----------



## iliketrains (Dec 1, 2019)

Ok I’m not understanding. I got off the train and my car is still last. There has been no change. The train is moving now, now I see another train that is on tracks next to my train. I’ll see what happens next. In the mean time. Here are pics of all the folks waiting. I don’t know if they are waiting for Texas Eagle or Sunset Limited or both.


----------



## iliketrains (Dec 1, 2019)

Ok they just announced that Sunset folks will board first.


----------



## iliketrains (Dec 1, 2019)

The Sunset people are boarding. It’s not a lot of them. So, that means the big crowd I see are mostly Texas Eagle passengers.


----------



## iliketrains (Dec 1, 2019)

Ok I now see that I was attached to the Texas Eagle at the end. It left the platform to go and rearrange my sleeper and the coach from from the SL toward the front. I don’t understand why it has to be moved to the front. I’m happy that is because I will now be much closer to the dining car. However, why must it be moved to the front? Maybe because the coach cars at the end of Texas Eagle will detach at St.Louis and having my car at the front makes it easier to detach the coaches at St.Louis?


----------



## iliketrains (Dec 1, 2019)

The Texas Eagle is now pulling back in. My sleeper should be up front now rather than the last car as it was before.


----------



## iliketrains (Dec 1, 2019)

Yep my sleeper is now the second car from the front. I better stay onboard and not risk getting left! Call for breakfast should be soon. It’s 6:52am and we are scheduled to leave at 7:00am. Since boarding just started, I imagine we will not leave on time.


----------



## iliketrains (Dec 1, 2019)

The new sleeping car attendant is Ricardo. He just came by and introduced himself. He stated the easiest way to reach him is the call button. Sounds like he is a friendly and accessible attendant.


----------



## iliketrains (Dec 1, 2019)

And we are departing exactly at 7:20am. Only 20 minutes late. They announced first call for breakfast will not be until 8:00am! I’m hungry! Hurry up Amtrak!


----------



## Pat Harper (Dec 1, 2019)

I have enjoyed reading about your experience. I've been on the Sunset a few times. Hopefully will get to ride it again in April if things work out.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 1, 2019)

iliketrains said:


> And we are departing exactly at 7:20am. Only 20 minutes late. They announced first call for breakfast will not be until 8:00am! I’m hungry! Hurry up Amtrak!


Wave as you roll through Austin on this Beautiful Sunny Fall Day!!


----------



## iliketrains (Dec 1, 2019)

Pat Harper said:


> I have enjoyed reading about your experience. I've been on the Sunset a few times. Hopefully will get to ride it again in April if things work out.



Thanks for reading this!


----------



## iliketrains (Dec 1, 2019)

Bob Dylan said:


> Wave as you roll through Austin on this Beautiful Sunny Fall Day!!



OK!


----------



## Asher (Dec 1, 2019)

I have never ridden the T Eagle, looking forward to your contribution on what it's all about


----------



## iliketrains (Dec 1, 2019)

We arrived in San Marcos at 8:52am. That means we are still 20 minutes late. The attendant pronounced the city’s name as _San Marcus and not San Marcose. _That is the way we pronounce here in Texas. So, the attendant must be a Texan. There is a city with the same name in California in San Diego County and they and people not from Texas pronounce it as _San Marcose._


----------



## iliketrains (Dec 1, 2019)

We are in Austin. Here are some pics as we approached the station. The river pic is the Colorado River. I noticed that an engineer off boarded. This train has a full load. The attendant told me he has 10 sleeping car passengers onboarding here in Austin. An announcement was just made that train is full and everyone must have a seat mate. These are probably Thanksgiving travelers returning home.

I know when we travel out of Austin to Taylor, TX we will travel down the middle of the Mopac Expressway. I will get a pic of it. I was told the expressway is named Mopac because at the time it was built Missouri Pacific existed and owned the land and donated the land. The tracks were still in use and therefore the expressway was built on each side of the tracks. Union Pacific now owns the track and Amtrak Texas Eagle uses the track.


----------



## iliketrains (Dec 1, 2019)

Here we are riding in the middle of the freeway. I used to live in Austin and used Mopac often. This a light traffic day. It’s usually jam packed and slow moving.


----------



## iliketrains (Dec 1, 2019)

We have reached Temple,TX and I will be signing off. This has been a great Thanksgiving vacation for me. I love riding Amtrak. I can honestly say that all Amtrak employees were pleasant and helped make my trip fun and enjoyable. Also all people I met on this trip were pleasant. I was apprehensive about riding the thruway bus from Las Vegas to Las Angeles because it was Greyhound and not an Amtrak bus. Please read the beginning of this thread and you will see I had nothing to be apprehensive about. The bus ride was fantastic.

I decided to document my trip in a thread not only to allow others to ride along but at the same time I created a lasting memory of my trip as long as this forum exists.

If anyone has any questions about this trip or route please don’t hesitate to ask.

Here is a pic of the world famous BaylorScottWhite Medical Center in Tempe, TX as we slowly move toward the Temple, TX Sante Fe train station.


----------



## iliketrains (Dec 1, 2019)

Oh wow I have never seen a crowd boarding in Temple. The attendant commented to me that the train is overcrowded. I had to grab a pic of this. The first pic is after most of the people had boarded and the remaining were waiting.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 1, 2019)

iliketrains said:


> Big lesson learned. Get on the train when you are asked to. Not one but several passengers were left at LA because they left train for something. The attendant said he hopes they can catch up to the train at one of the next two stops. That is very sad.


Did the train leave before the published departure time? If not it's hard to blame Amtrak, unless they blocked passengers from entering the platform area, which I don't think happens at LAUS.



Bob Dylan said:


> At least there's a shed! Sanderson,Texas has nothing but a Gravel platform since they tore down the old Station.


At first I was confused why Amtrak would give Sanderson full stop status after that. If anything I thought they might simply remove the stop altogether. But I guess the primary benefit for Amtrak and Union Pacific is that it gives the dispatcher a known time and location where they can schedule a cross traffic meet.



iliketrains said:


> Pics from El Paso,TX. The fence is actually the US-Mexico border. You are looking toward Juarez, Mexico. My phone thinks I’m in Mexico. I received a message welcoming me to Mexico and informing me that my international calling benefits are active. LOL


The fence is not the border. The middle of the riverbed is the actual border. The fence merely divides reason from insanity.


----------



## pennyk (Dec 1, 2019)

Thanks for an entertaining and informative trip report. I am glad that you had many positive experiences.


----------



## v v (Dec 4, 2019)

Devil's Advocate said:


> The fence merely divides reason from insanity.



Which side is which?


----------



## W6ORZ (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks for posting your adventure. It was interesting and enjoyable!


----------



## F900ElCapitan (Dec 29, 2019)

Thanks for posting all the details of your trip!! I’ll be on the TE from DAL-LAX and then the CS from LAX-SLO in early June. I’m really looking forward to experiencing the switching in SAT. 

To add a bit of information, ideally the sleeper is moved to the front to accommodate ADDING coaches at STL. But, if the SL is running late, then yes, the sleeper is left on the rear of the TE and the switching in STL is adjusted.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Dec 31, 2019)

Thank you for such a terrific report! I will be on the Texas Eagle for the first time ever this fall (on my way to the Gathering) and really appreciate the photos of what I will be seeing.

The lounge at LAX looks lovely, and the attendant sounds wonderful--even in the nicest lounges I've been in (PHL and BOS), I have never had the attendant show me around.

I especially like that you obviously were enthusiastic and enjoyed the whole trip and had a great attitude! (Parts of Amtrak travel have made some of us a bit pessimistic, and it's great to see an optimist again).


----------

